# 1924 Indian Motobike



## Freqman1 (Dec 3, 2022)

I bought this bike about five years ago covered in three layers of house paint. After about 30 hours I was able to save a fair amount of original paint. It has the solid Universal rubber tires, repo grips, and a repo tank that I had made for it. I added the rack, pump, light, and Klaxon horn. Everything else to include seat and pedals is original to the bike. The front fender had a hole in it so I put the indian ornament on there to fill the hole. The glass lens does have a chip at the bottom but this is flat glass so another could be made easy enough. The first pic is how I received the bike. I'm offering this for local pick-up or you arrange transportation. I just don't have the time right now to be packing and shipping bikes. We can discuss payment options once a deal is struck. Can be delivered to Spring MLC free of charge.

*I now have shipping lined up. @dasberger will be here on 7 December to pick up bikes to be shipped. *Cost is projected to be roughly $400 which includes his drive from Atlanta and back, disassembly, packing, and shipping. If you desire full coverage on insurance expect to pay whatever the Bikeflights rates are. 









































































To contact me please email Oldbikeguy1@hotmail.com

Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 3, 2022)

More pics


----------



## dave laidacker (Dec 4, 2022)

I'll start it off at $2200.00


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 4, 2022)

Thanks for the start but ND


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 4, 2022)

One time at $5500 shipped or delivered to MLC for $5100 prepaid. Thanks, Shawn


----------

